# Strange noise behind dash.



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

The other day I heard a new sound I don't like. When the car was first started up and driven, it sounded like water trickeling behind the dash. 

Has anyone else had this? Any ideal what it is?


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Odd timing*

How funny that you should mention this today. I parked my car this morning, shut it off, and got out. I walked away, then walked back (forgot my cell phone) and for a brief moment, thought I heard a sound like fluid running through a pipe, just ahead of the windshield (from outside the car I heard this). I had no idea what it was, and it ended so quickly I couldn't troubleshoot.

Anyone?


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I too have had this problem for awhile. I am gonna do a search.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

It is probably the condensor from the AC. In most cars it is located up and behind the glove box and it is suppose to drain to the outside. My guess is the hose came off or was missed when they built it which is allowing it to drain down inside.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it's the magic peeing fairy gnomes


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> It is probably the condensor from the AC. In most cars it is located up and behind the glove box and it is suppose to drain to the outside. My guess is the hose came off or was missed when they built it which is allowing it to drain down inside.


If this was true I would have water in my car and in my carpet. Thats not the case though...I am still looking for a better answer.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Well I wouldn't worry about it. It is fairly normal to hear sometimes. A compressor circulates a liquid refrigerant called Refrigerant-12 (we tend to call it "Freon," a trade name, the way we call copy machines "Xerox" machines). The compressor moves the Refrigerant-12 from an evaporator, through a condenser and expansion valve, right back to the evaporator. The evaporator is right in front of a fan that pulls the hot, humid air out of the car's interior. The refrigerant makes the hot air's moisture condense into "drops of water", removing the heat from the air. It just your condensor and if you dont see water in then car then "no worries". hope I colud help, if not then search on.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

My sister has a 2003 Alero and she had the same problem but with a twist. She got into her car and exjected a CD.....when it came out it was covered in water! I don't think they figured out to this day what's wrong with it.


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

>It is probably the condensor from the AC.

Oddly, I wasn't using the A/C. In fact, I haven't used the A/C since I bought the car a few weeks ago, except for the first day to make sure it's working...hmm.

EDIT: Before anyone mentions it, yes, I know the A/C turns on at certain temperatures when the front defroster setting is used, but I'm in sunny LA -- haven't used that setting yet, either.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

davejay said:


> >It is probably the condensor from the AC.
> 
> Oddly, I wasn't using the A/C. In fact, I haven't used the A/C since I bought the car a few weeks ago, except for the first day to make sure it's working...hmm.


Same here. My AC has not been used yet this year. I only cracked open the sunroof last week. It hasn't been warm enough for AC.


----------



## Tonyc1075 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have that same sound in my car too. Also, my friend owns a MKIII and he has the same sound in his car as well. We took it to Sound Performance and they said that there is probably air in his coolant. It can happen from time to time and it's not really that big of deal but that is the noise that you are hearing. If there is no air, the coolant just moves as normal; no noise heard. When the air passes by, that is the sound that sounds like rushing water, etc. I don't know about water inside the car and stuff like that but I have never used my AC as I just bought the car a couple of weeks ago and I still hear the sound so I know it's not that.

Anyway, there is a way to "burp" your coolant system. What you do is this:

Park your car on a hill so that the radiator is at the higher point on the hill. Remove the radiator cap when the system has completely cooled down. Turn on the car with the cap still off and turn the heater on full blast. Let the car idol until all of the bubbles have escaped out of the radiator; roughly 15-20 minutes. Put the cap back on and you are good to go.

Make sure that you don't let the coolant get too hot so that it bubbles out but that is the way to do it. We did it with my buddies MKIII and it worked great. I haven't done it to my Spec V yet but that's because I just haven't had the time. Hope that helps!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I thought about that, but that better not be what it is. I've heard air in a coolant system before, but that sounded like boiling water almost. Our car sounds like it has a water fall in it. As far as I know though, the sound has only happended a few times. I don't drive the car everyday, and the last time I drove it was Monday morning. 

If that is what the problem is, then it isn't a small problem. That means that there is a leak in the system. This problem just started in our car has 22K on it.


----------

